# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление конфигурации

## malenkaya1976

День добрый, нужны обновления конфигураций для 7.7 с 533 по последнюю (538 пока) у меня последнее обновление релиз 532. Пожалуйста, киньте ссылку. Не могу распечатать новые счф

----------


## 100п

Не в обиду присутствующим, но надо же и под ноги смотреть!

----------


## Blackithart

malenkaya1976, как решила вопрос?! Не могу нигде найти обновления!!! Все ссылки битые! Есть у кого нибудь рабочая ссылка?

----------


## malenkaya1976

скачала с другого сайта, но только 538. предыдущие не нашла. хотя эта встала и счф печатаю

----------


## Blackithart

У меня вообще смешно получилось, оказывается в соседнем кабинете все было на диске ) Оч меня улыбнуло!

----------


## Marina777

Добрый вечер, очень нужно обновление для 1С 7.7 Предприятие регламентные отчеты с уже новыми формами для ПФР. Если есть скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## Blackithart

> Добрый вечер, очень нужно обновление для 1С 7.7 Предприятие регламентные отчеты с уже новыми формами для ПФР. Если есть скиньте пожалуйста.


Оно то можно, только боюсь, что дирекция не одобрит это. Да и распространение в инете данного продукта по моему запрещено. Обратитесь в компанию "Инфо-Парк" они Вам наверняка помогут!

----------


## Dimka36rus

как скачать

----------


## Надежда1972

Добрый день! Очень нужно обновление для 1 С 7.7 Предприятие в последней редакции. У нас стоит версия 7.70.484, обновления не было очень давно. Теперь такая необходимость назрела с введением нового бланка счет-фактур.

----------


## malenkaya1976

Добрый вечер, очень нужно обновление для 1С 7.7 Предприятие регламентные отчеты с уже новыми формами для ПФР. Если есть скиньте пожалуйста.
Адрес электронный давайте, скину прямо туда

----------


## Demon540504

Что Вы имеете ввиду, Где ссылки на скачивание я не пойму?

----------


## vovchicnn

Автору темы: тему закройте, она давно неактуальна, а то народ зря время теряет!:mad:
... или уточните, если она актуальна.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## jarkder

где скачать релиз (7.70.015) конфигурации "Торговля и склад для Казахстана" на платформе 7.7 29 декабря 2011 года.

----------

